# anyone know the weights of our front seats?



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

thinking about after market ones to lose some weight.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

I would guess its 50 pounds. Sorry I can't give you an exact number, but I see you've asked this before with no help. I thought someone had posted it last year, but I can't find it when I search for it. Good luck finding an exact number.


----------

